# Drifting Lake Livingston 12-3



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

If not for a seven pound blue cat that Joanna caught, we would have been skunked today. Trapperjon and I pulled out all stops looking for a big cat.
We worked hard to put rivercat1860 and his wife on a trophy blue cat fish.

High pressure was the census between trapperjon and I for defeat, but I do think it was a big factor for real.
The few bites we did have bit soft, and even when they did finally take a rod down the fight would start, but they were just hanging on to the bait and would let it go after a brief fight. 
That happened three times today. We shortened the baits trying get a bite on a cat fish lip, but the wind died and it actually shifted around from n/east to n/west.

We gave it up, but trapperjon and I are taking them for another shot at it tomorrow, on the house.
They did take home a big sack of fillets back, as I gave them the 20 cats I caught below the dam the last two days.
I look forward to a better catch tomorrow.


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

Its fishin,not catchin Loy.
Happy belated Thanksgiving

from beyond the pale...


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Man we gave it all we had both days, and it just was not trophy cat fish catching time for us.
We did do better today, with five fish total, two that were about 8 pounds each, and three smaller ones.
Joanna and Josh (rivercat1860) were great customers who will keep on drifting and hit a good day soon. I know they asked a lot of questions about drifting and seemed to be very much on the right track, here is good luck to them.
They also were generous in sharing a lot of information about their style of river fishing and we were both all ears, as it was good ju ju!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Good job Loy, some days are just tough fishing.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I know you worked hard to put them on fish but that's what I like about your post. Even if you don't catch a bunch you still post. If you can't catch them I might as well not go. Great report thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Ducktracker said:


> I know you worked hard to put them on fish but that's what I like about your post. Even if you don't catch a bunch you still post. If you can't catch them I might as well not go. Great report thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come on Johnny, you never know unless you go. Don't let a couple slow days for me stop you from going after them.
The bite was excellent right up until high pressure camped over the area for a few days.
It's starting to break up now and fishing should get better.
It's those high pressure days that still give me the most trouble in being consistent drifting, many times the wind shifts and it is light causing drifting problems. 
On those days you don't get as many bites, and they seem to be hesitant about taking it. We did better yesterday, five vs one, because I switched three of the rods hooks out to smaller tighter circle hooks, and four of the five were caught on them. 
We also cut down the bait size a little on all but a couple of rods that we kept big hooks and bait on.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I still find the high pressure thing interesting. It seems a fact that it hurts fishing, but I have no idea why.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Lol been at deer lease for last few weeks. I think I need to start myself a journal and keep up with pressure, temperatures, dates and what ever. Just to check theories on fishing. But I probably don't go enough to make it worth much. Maybe we can get Garyl to start one with his vast knowledge and him fishing a lot. Or maybe someone has done this already.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I think the high pressure affects the fishes ability to hone in on bait in addition to making them lethargic. I kept a diary years ago in a honey hole lake map of Sam Rayburn that was authored by David Wharton . It was more on Bass and Crappie in those days and for some reason the high pressure didn't seem to affect the Crappie as bad . I did have notes that 5 days before the full moon was consistently the best. One thing that made me chuckle when I found the book a few years back was a note for October that said " go fish as much as possible" no specifics , no baits, nothing. I guess I was in a hurry. I gotta get an education on the drifting though, I'm an old catfisherman but never done that. Great report as always Loy.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I went today and looked around for white bass and maybe a school of feeding blue cats.
I jigged up a nice four pound gasper gou the first thing. So I had drifting biat.
I checked for white bass and came up blank.
They are affected much less than cat fish by high pressure, not much slows them from being caught but muddy water.
The lake is still muddy and no white bass for me or cat fish bites.
I came in early, because I'm a going Christmas shopping and nothing was biting.
Thursday looks the nest good fishing day on the lake to me.
So trapperjon and I better hit the flat fish!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Go get em Loy and Jon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks again Loy (shadslinger) for the trips, even though we didn't catch a trophy cat, we had a great time! You and trapperjon made it worth are time for sure with all the great tips and good conversations we had, O and the fillets! It was a pleasure meeting some fellow fishermen like y'all! And to anyone reading this that wants to learn how to better fish Lake Livingston, book a trip with Loy he really Knows this lake! 

Red


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks rivercat1860, the pleasure was ours for sure.
I appreciate you sharing with us some of your river fishing knowledge.
It even got us thinking about how bad we would get whipped in one of the river tourneys.
You never know unless you go!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I caught some gooduns north of the big bridge last night on weighted jugs. I wasn't fishing with a couple of hooks though, I was fishing with a bunch. CPR'd one big one and cleaned a pile of them.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

rivercat, I met you on the trinity once when you were fishing a river tournament and we were running some lines. How did your ugly mug end up with that gal? That was the most shocking thing about this post, or any others I've seen in quite some time!


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

She couldn't resist once she saw my hunting and fishing skills, she knew plenty of good times and good food was in her future.

Red


----------

